# Apple City BBQ Sauce



## wynn_richards (Aug 13, 2005)

Just for the heck of it, I tried this a couple of days ago with the Pork Butt I smoked.  I don't know for sure this is the _real_ recipe, but it was really good!

Of course you know me, I made some changes. I didn't use a green pepper, and I sauted the onions, apples, and bacon till carmalized (first frying the bacon then adding the onions and apples in the bacon grease - you may need to add some olive oil).  Added this to the rest of the mixture after started boiling.  After about 20 minutes of it reducing on low heat, I got out the boat motor (emersion blender) and blended mixture till smooth.  Notice I didn't grate the onions, apples and bacon very fine, just a rough chop.  Really came out well and started out on the tangy side, but mellowed the next couple of days.

Try it, see if you like it.


APPLE CITY BARBECUE SAUCE

MAKES 3 CUPS

This award-winning sauce enhances just about any barbecue. Some barbecue sauce is very thick and just sits on top of the meat. This sauce is smooth and on the thin side, and it seeps down into the meat.

1 cup ketchup (I use Hunt's)
2/3 cup seasoned rice vinegar 
1/2 cup apple juice or cider
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce or Worcestershire sauce   
2 teaspoons prepared yellow mustard
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/3 cup bacon bits, ground in a spice grinder
1/3 cup peeled and grated apple
1/3 cup grated onion
2 teaspoons grated green bell pepper

Combine the ketchup, rice vinegar, apple juice or cider, cider vinegar, brown sugar, soy sauce or Worcestershire sauce, mustard, garlic powder, white pepper, cayenne, and bacon bits in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Stir in the apple, onion, and bell pepper. Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, 10 to 15 minutes or until it thickens slightly. Stir it often. Allow to cool, then pour into sterilized glass bottles. A glass jar that used to contain mayonnaise or juice works real well. Refrigerate for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds good Wynn. This recipe is going into the recipe box.  :D


----------



## pawneetom (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, gave this sauce a try , had it on the side with some smoked spare ribs and some smoked german rope sausage , it was great ! Got lots of compliments for it. Thanks !


----------

